# Classic Problems...



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi,

I had my pump replaced under warranty a few weeks back. Since then, the machine has been much better but I've had the odd instance of the pump running with very little water through the head.






It's hard to tell from the video clip, but the pump comes on at almost half power. A bit of water trickles through the head but obviously nothing like enough to get a shot from! I descaled it last week and it's no better. It first happened a fortnight or so and I just flicked the pump on and off a few times and eventually it worked as expected. This morning, however, I had to leave the house without caffeine as it just wouldn't fire up...

Any ideas?


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Does the pump sound like it labouring against a blockage ?


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Hard to say really - it just sounds really quiet...

Would I be able to see any blockages if I took the lid off?


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I really don't know - I'm no expert. I'd take the group head out and see if anything is amiss in there.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

nordberg said:


> Hard to say really - it just sounds really quiet...
> 
> Would I be able to see any blockages if I took the lid off?


You would see all the components but nothing to help diagnose. Is the water being returned through the second pipe in the water tank ? (return from pump/OPV).

If the pump is running OK it could be a particle of scale in the solenoid valve.


----------



## chewy (Jan 16, 2013)

It is very easy for the solenoid to get blocked as the hole is very small. I made the mistake in using tap water after I'd cleaned out the solenoid and within days it had become blocked again.


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Hmmm... Nothing is coming out of the return pipe, so I'm guessing the pump is not picking up rather than not putting out?

I will take the lid off tonight and have a prod about!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

nordberg said:


> Hmmm... Nothing is coming out of the return pipe, so I'm guessing the pump is not picking up rather than not putting out?
> 
> I will take the lid off tonight and have a prod about!


Unplug the M/ch remove the top, look for thin white plastic pipe coming off top of pump, follow this to other end on OPV, (see a brass knurled nut) unscrew this, lift the pipe and extend it outside the M/ch and point it into a cup/mug. Plug M/ch back in and switch on as if to brew, water should flow freely from this pipe, if not blockage in pump or it is defective.

If flow is good sounds like problem in solenoid valve, as passages are very small it will need dismantling and cleaning. Try listening for solenoid clicking as brew switch is operated.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

check the wiki section for my post regarding solenoid issues


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok, removed the thin pipe from the pump to the OPV and switched the pump on. Water comes through but really slowly..... When I switched it off, a load of water came out of the spout where it was connected to the OPV.....

Help!


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Just checking this is the pipe you're talking about....


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

nordberg said:


> View attachment 8893
> 
> 
> Just checking this is the pipe you're talking about....


Yes that one


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok, so sounds like the pump is knackered? It's only a month old....


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

The pump is really quiet.... Would that suggest a blockage or a fault?


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

I removed the pump, banged on the work surface a few times, refitted and it's as good as new!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

nordberg said:


> I removed the pump, banged on the work surface a few times, refitted and it's as good as new!


Percussive maintenance in action.


----------

